

How do you secure your development environment? - mmrasheed

Being a freelance developer most of my career, I never felt much for the security of the code and machines as whole. I used to keep everything in my MBP until the project was done. Sometimes I used to backup the project files in an external drive. I used to carry the MBP here and there and seldom felt the urge to secure it with full drive encryption. However, as I am transitioning towards specific product development for my startup, I often feel the urgency to secure my development environment from various external or internal issues. Those issues include system failure, spying, physical device theft, targeted robbery, project files theft, etc. Sometime I feel it is paranoia, but other times I feel why not?<p>How do you guys manage the security of your code and machines? How much emphasis do you put on security for your projects?  Do you copy and take your whole project in your laptop to work on go? Or you break down your project into pieces during development? How often do you backup? Do you only think about security after you product is a success? or you plan ahead? Please share your experience.
======
vmorgulis
I do backups to USK sticks.

I've been hacked few weeks ago. I lost the control of my mail.

I switched from Fedora to Debian after that. I don't know if it's related to
Fedora.

I also use multiple passwords now and use more Tor Browser.

